# Cyclops



## Amarksman (Sep 12, 2007)

Will frozen cyclops work for feeding fry? My local guy sold them to me, as he had no brine shrimp eggs. They are bigger than freshly hatched brine shrimp, but a lot smaller than frozen brine shrimp. Also I posted a while back as a guest about my fry, and someone suggested checking the tank for N02 and N4?. What is the second one, and how do you test it? Any help would be appreciated, as i probably only have about 20-30 left out of the original few hundred.

Thanks


----------

